

The scientist and engineer's guide to dsp - karim
http://www.dspguide.com/pdfbook.htm

======
steveplace
Some more fun dsp/digicomm sites:

Animated slideshow of how AES crypto works:
[http://www.formaestudio.com/rijndaelinspector/archivos/rijnd...](http://www.formaestudio.com/rijndaelinspector/archivos/rijndaelanimation.html)

Digital communication tutorials: <http://www.complextoreal.com/tutorial.htm>

------
iamwil
My my. This is the stuff I studied in undergrad, and I have to say that to
this day, I still don't know how FFTs work, with the butterflies and
everything.

I suppose it's been a point of pride for me to go back and learn it well, but
I don't get to use it much in the type of software I write nowadays. This is a
gentle reminder for me to crack it open, along with tons of other stuff I've
been meaning to learn/relearn.

------
Rod
From MIT OCW, here's some more material on DSP from a course taught by the
illustrious Prof. Alan Oppenheim himself in Fall 2005:

Discrete-Time Signal Processing: [http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-
Engineering-and-Compute...](http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-
and-Computer-Science/6-341Fall-2005/CourseHome/index.htm)

